# Budgie clicking beak



## till (May 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, what does it mean when your budgie is clicking their beak when not eating any seed or anything? Do they have some kind of beak infection or something?? I thought maybe it was too long but I have a mineral block thing so maybe not.

Thanks for answering!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you mean the motion they do with the beaks where it seems they are chewing something when in fact they are not? 
If so then that is called beak grinding and there's no reason for concern, quite the contrary, when budgies grind their beaks it means they are perfectly content and happy. They usually beak grind when getting ready to sleep for the night or when they are about to nap. I love those little little noises they make.

To be sure if that is really what your budgie is doing you can go to Youtube and type "beak grinding budgie".


----------



## till (May 31, 2015)

Yeah I think that's what he's doing. I went and looked at some videos like you suggested and it's pretty much what my budgie's doing, thanks!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're welcome and I'm glad the mystery is solved!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I am glad you found out what your little budgie was doing, it is very special when they do this I love listening and watch them as their little eyes start to shut


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, this is what that sounds like. Sounds like you're little one's settled in and very happy!


----------

